# Should a nursing female have "full" teets like a cat or dog?



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi! A question about if the nursing females nipples will just be a little larger or should a nursing rat have teets like a cat/dog who is nursing?

Thanks again!!

p.s. yes I do tend to worry and over think things!


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I read somewhere that the hair around the nipple would go away, revealing the nipple more. I haven't done much reading on this so I don't know.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are more noticeable, possibly a tad bit larger than a regular girls', but they certainly do not develop teets. If your girl's nipples have gotten so large that they look like a smaller version of a cat's or dog's you might have an issue and should probably see a vet.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

This was an accidental litter from a pet store rescue, and she is hairless, so I was concerned because they do not look like teets at all.

Normally I research the heck out of things but work is crazy and I just finished directing my first 5k!!

Thank you once again for your input!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They will definitely appear larger on a furred rat, but I don't think you will notice a big difference on a hairless.


----------

